# Fitting Replica Wheels to allroads



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Someone told me that the ET35 replica wheels don't fit on allroads without spacers. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Fitting Replica Wheels to allroads ([email protected])*

George,
This is correct.
The AllRoad likes to have an offset close to 20mm.
What is very popular with the AllRoad owners wanting to do the RS4 Replica's or RS4 DTM, is to use the H&R 15mm spacers to correct the offset.
Let me know if there is anything I can help you with.
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fitting Replica Wheels to allroads ([email protected])*

Thanks Matt. I asked more because we have a set of RS6 5-spoker 18s that had been on our A4 project car (20mm offset) and Vondruska has plans to put them on an allroad in the future. I was curious what the skinny was.
They rubbed on the A4. Maybe I'll have to try to get a set of 19" DTMS or something for that car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Fitting Replica Wheels to allroads ([email protected])*

George,
The 20mm offset will work perfect for AllRoad.
Let me know if I can help with a wheel option for the A4.
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fitting Replica Wheels to allroads ([email protected])*

Thanks for the input Matt. I'll give you a call.


----------

